# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Πρώτες βοήθειες σε Περιστέρι με ευλογία.???

## Efoulito94

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ.
Είμαι καινούριο μέλος και όχι πολύ σχετική με τα πτηνά. 
Σήμερα όπως και άλλες φορές 
Βρεθηκε στο δρόμο μου ένα περιστέρι
με ευλογιά(το αναγνώρισα από τα σπυράκια
Που χε γύρω από τη μυτούλα του)
Κάλεσα στη ΑΝΙΜΑ όπως κάθε φορά
Αλλά είχαν κλείσει και δε μπόρεσα να τους πάω τ ζωντανό 
Μου παν πως τ μόνο που μπορώ να κανω είναι να τ βάλω σε ζεστό μέρος 
Και να του δώσω νεράκι ώστε να τς το πήγαινα αύριο. 

Να σημειωθεί ότι καθώς πήγαινα να πιάσω τ ζωντανό 
Για να τ βάλω στη κούτα 
Ενας κύριος τ κλώτσησε προς τ πεζοδρόμιο για να μην τ πατήσει αμάξι.(ΑΝ ΕΊΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ) 
Τν έκραξα προφανώς και γύρνοντας να δω τ ζωντανό 
Είχε πέσει ανάσκελα με γυρισμένο τ σβερκακι του.


Το πήγα σπίτι του έσταξα νεράκι στη μυτούλα του 
Και έδειχνε να το καταπίνει. 
Μετά από λίγο ακούστηκε σαν να προσπαθούσε να πετάξει μέσα στ κουτι
ΚΑΙ Έκανε κάτι σπασμούς 
μόλις ηρέμησε προσπάθησα να του δώσω ζαχαρονερο 
Δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω η ανιμα είχε κλείσει και
δν σηκωναν τ τηλέφωνο.
Ήπιε λίγο ζαχαρονερο αλλά μετά τ έκανε εμετό
Ξανάρχισε τους σπασμούς και μετά από λίγο "ΜΑΣ ΆΦΗΣΕ'

Η ΕΡΏΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΤ ΕΊΝΑΙ 
παίζει να φταίει η κλωτσιά που τ έδωσε ο κύριος που ανέφερα?
Το νερό που του έδωσα?? 
Αν και μόλις το βρήκα έκανε ήδη κάποια τρεμούλα. 


Επίσης επειδή συνήθως όταν βρίσκω τέτοια περιστατικά στ δρόμο 
Τα πηγαίνω επιτόπου στην ανιμα 
Τι μπορώ να κανω αν μου ξανατυχει κάτι τέτοιο ώστε να σώσω τ ζωντανό?
Υπάρχει κάποια αντιβίωση κάτι? 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

